# Canon D1000 vs. D500



## Flame146 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post here! 

I have a dilemma, well.. I'm new to pro photography, and I need some suggestions about buying a new SLR camera...

Can you tell me wich is better... Canon D1000 or D500?... or maybe some other in that price range...
I know that 1000 has less mega pixels. 


but the main thing I need this device for is:

- shooting some artistic photos with lots of Depth of field
- shooting good pictures for making textures (sharp and clean photos for 3d design I do)
- a device that is good when taking non flash night photos (which between those two will have less blur in the night shooting).
- and which is better for shooting HDR photos

Thank you!

- Vjeko

Kiralj3d


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 8, 2010)

Flame146 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here!
> 
> I have a dilemma, well.. I'm new to pro photography, and I need some suggestions about buying a new SLR camera...
> 
> ...



1. a DSLR does not make you a pro-photographer
2. look at all camera brands. and do some research other than just noticing that one camera has more MPs than the other
3. the part i put in bold is not due to the camera. all these things you want are from nice glass, except maybe HDR


----------



## flyingember (Jul 8, 2010)

um, neither of those are actually cameras you can buy.  the former is a discontinued point and shoot, the latter never existed

for most of your questions the lens you use matters more than megapixels.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2010)

flyingember said:


> um, neither of those are actually cameras you can buy. the former is a discontinued point and shoot, the latter never existed


Because Canon puts the letter at the end of the numbers 1000*D* and 500*D* in most parts of the world.

Nikon puts the letter in front of the numbers: D5000, D300s, etc.

In the USA Canon doesn't use the numbers, and the 2 cameras I think you're referring to are known as the XS and the T1i, respectively. 

Mega Pixels (MP) actually are not as important to professional photograhers a some other camera features, and those other features that are important depend on the type of photography the pro does.

This requirement - "*a device that is good when taking non flash night photos*" requires cameras well beyond the capabilities of the two cameras you have mentioned and also requires lenses that are quite costly also.

Expect to spend several thousand dollars for gear that can accomplish tis goal.

Also Nikon cameras generally outperform Canon cameras in this making non flash night photos.


----------

